# Best bearing oil



## Hdfisher427

I ran out of Shimano and I like to clean and lube the bearings between major cleaning.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I hope this is accurate. I use RemOil, which is very thin as you can see. But I fish from a boat rather than wade and only fresh, not salt.


----------



## justindfish

http://www.tsi301.com/tsi321moreinfo.htm

Read about its use on alantani.com


----------



## JimD

Had a buddy that bought lots of Royal Purple so the salesman gave him a bottle for reels and and he gave the bottle to me. Seems that they make up small bottle to give as gifts. Hard to beat when you can find it.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

I use Yellow Rocket Fuel. 

It seems to have some extra anti-corrosion properties that the others don't. 

I don't have the reference, but a fellow did a corrosion test a few years back and posted the results. The YRF did pretty well.


----------



## Hawglife

Mike in Friendswood said:


> I use Yellow Rocket Fuel.
> 
> It seems to have some extra anti-corrosion properties that the others don't.
> 
> I don't have the reference, but a fellow did a corrosion test a few years back and posted the results. The YRF did pretty well.


I like that stuff as well! 
Mike have you been able to find it in bulk at all??


----------



## hathatteras

JimD said:


> Had a buddy that bought lots of Royal Purple so the salesman gave him a bottle for reels and and he gave the bottle to me. Seems that they make up small bottle to give as gifts. Hard to beat when you can find it.


I bought some at the counter at Rossco's Outdoor in Clute a while back. I also really like Reel X. Ftu has it.


----------



## dunedawg

Mike in Friendswood said:


> I use Yellow Rocket Fuel.
> 
> It seems to have some extra anti-corrosion properties that the others don't.
> 
> I don't have the reference, but a fellow did a corrosion test a few years back and posted the results. The YRF did pretty well.


Started using Rocket Fuel on my distance rigs years ago, now use it on all reels.


----------



## txdukklr

tsi 301/321 looks very interesting.


----------



## Drundel

Read here before you put stock in RP.

http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=623257


----------



## txdukklr

Drundel said:


> Read here before you put stock in RP.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=623257


you try that ts321/301?


----------



## Drundel

txdukklr said:


> you try that ts321/301?


Nope. I don't have any to try.


----------



## DGAustin

Been pleased with TSI 301 after a year of use.


----------



## txdukklr

DGAustin said:


> Been pleased with TSI 301 after a year of use.


any signs of problems with plastics or rubber?

I use the boca bearings so was thinking the 321 was the way to go.


----------



## Totally Tuna

I think best is relative. I have been using the lowest viscosity I could find for a while. I've had days when by noon it felt like I needed to reapply. I think I'm now looking for a little higher viscosity that will last a full day of fishing. I don't know the name of what I've been using. I bought it at FTU probably 8-9 years ago. I saw it once on a chart similar to what is posted on page 1 of this post and it was a 4. I've been putting a drop of the Daiwa 18 oil followed by a drop of the low vis stuff. It has worked well for me. I'm going to be trying Lucas, Royal Purple and Reel X this spring to see if I like any of them over what I'm using. Will probably end up using one of them cut with Rem Oil to lower the viscosity a little.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Rocket fuel Yellow
Speed X


----------



## DGAustin

txdukklr said:


> any signs of problems with plastics or rubber?
> 
> I use the boca bearings so was thinking the 321 was the way to go.


No problem with plastics or rubber, but all I use it on is Boca Lightning 5 spool bearings. What I also like about it is I dunk the bearing in a small bottle cap full of 301, let it drain and spin, and then install. None of the guessing what a small drop is for me, just dunk the spool bearings and it works. I have not tried the 321, only 301. On the big anti-reverse bearing, I use a combo of shimano oil and grease. Like someone else mentioned, the AlanTani forum has a section on lubricants on their reel cleaning forum, and at last I checked Tani uses 301.


----------



## CoralSeas

DGAustin said:


> No problem with plastics or rubber, but all I use it on is Boca Lightning 5 spool bearings. What I also like about it is I dunk the bearing in a small bottle cap full of 301, let it drain and spin, and then install. None of the guessing what a small drop is for me, just dunk the spool bearings and it works. I have not tried the 321, only 301. On the big anti-reverse bearing, I use a combo of shimano oil and grease. Like someone else mentioned, the AlanTani forum has a section on lubricants on their reel cleaning forum, and at last I checked Tani uses 301.


"Best Bearing Oil" is not so simple to define as different bearings use different lubes to help them function best.

1. Spool Bearings that affect best top casting speed: TSI 321 (301 has powerful solvents that are not plastic safe. 321 is pure lube.) Can be found online from SmoothDrag or Scott's Penn Parts. Very fast, very durable.

2. Bearings that you simply want to protect best from corrosion (ie level wind or roller bearings that see a lot of salt): Corrosion-X. Inexpensive and outstanding corrosion protection. Can also be used to remove corrosion.

3. Bearings that you want ultimate protection for, but don't need speed (ie handle shaft bearings): Marine Bearing Grease.

4. Anti-reverse bearings: Very light grease or Corrosion-x. Don't over do it. Shimano Clutches should be clean and dry.


----------



## Csafisher

Have had good luck with rem oil on the spool bearing, now I know why it seems to cast better than shimano oil. Thanks for posting that chart.


----------



## blackburnk

Reel Power 10 (RP - 10) for speed bearings. FTU use to sale it but not sure now.


----------



## cpthook




----------

